# York Rowntree CC Site



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just back from a week at Rowntree Park. According to the wardens the site will be 90% non awning pitches from the New Year.

Is this a plus for motorhomers as more pitches could be available when the caravanners with awnings find alternative sites?

Will be interesting to see what happens.

Peter


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

It seems the CC have gone OTT on revisiting H&S matters.

This site has operated with close on 100% awning pitches for years. New H&S bod has decided the pitches do not meet fire regs!!!

Either the new bod is showing zeal or the CC have been out of line for years


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It could be there listening to what members are suggesting. City sites like Rowntree are very popular and have a high turn over of outfits requiring short stopovers. Many do not use awnings. It has been suggest that such sites have a majority of non awning pitches, possibly all as long as it results in a gain in pitch numbers.

If this is true I welcome it. I will find out for sure next year as I have a booking there.

peedee


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> This site has operated with close on 100% awning pitches for years. New H&S bod has decided the pitches do not meet fire regs!!!


Not quite, he is the relatively new head of sites. Bet the wardens are tearing their hair out. the ones I still know certainly are. Many of the so-called non awning pitches are plenty big enough for most awnings. I wonder how long he will last, and what legacy he will leave behind.

So OK, you've guessed it, I am a disgruntled ex warden. Thank goodness I left when I did.

Gary


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

This warden is retiring at the end of the season, sour grapes me thinks. Nothing wrong with H&S its how it is interpreted where the problem lies.

Phil


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Rather sounds like the CC is losing two sensible wardens.

Have heard that there is a large number leaving in 2013 and that the Club is undertaking a significant recruitment at the moment. Not sure if this is normal turnover or a reaction to the new Head of Sites !!!

As I understand it at Rowntree York the problem lies largely with back to back pitches and that the new pitching rules mean they cannot get the necessary separation of units and awnings!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Jamsieboy said:


> As I understand it at Rowntree York the problem lies largely with back to back pitches and that the new pitching rules mean they cannot get the necessary separation of units and awnings!


Looking at a site plan that would appear to only effect 25 percent of pitches not 90 percent. There must be more to it than that.

peedee


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Stayed at Durham Grange a few weeks back and noticed a high percentage of the pitches have been changed to "non awning" the ironic part being the club spent a considerable amount of members money last year installing serviced pitches. They have all been made non awning pitches and the taps heads removed so they can no longer be used, which is a complete waste of club funds. The drains are still there but no tap.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I spent a weekend at a CC site recently and wondered why my marker peg was blue.

All is revealed below, choice of 6 colours;


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

A couple of years ago I rang the CC Head office to get clarification on whether pitches were awning or non awning. I was told that if there was room to put an awning out, then it was OK to do so.

Bearing in mind that most motorhomes arrive on site without a separate vehicle, then it is more likely that there would be room on the pitch to put an awning out. I have awning brackets on the side of my motorhome and would wind out the awning a little if I wanted to bbq in the rain.

Haven't been on a CC site this year so will be interesting if they have changed their attitude towards awnings. More likely to upset tuggers than motorhomers anyway - good  

DavidL


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The CC seem to be implementing the 6 metre rule rigidly. Last week we stayed on Braithwaite Fold C&CC site (was previously a CC site) and on this site (the only one in the network) there is a 4 metre 'fire break' rule but this is a council ruling as this site is council owned and managed by the C&CC. So it seems the H&S rules can be interpreted however they please.
With only 4 metres between units there is no room for either awnings or cars next to units. Cars are parked across the front of unts, half on the road, so the whole site feels very crowded.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Glen432 said:


> This warden is retiring at the end of the season, sour grapes me thinks. Nothing wrong with H&S its how it is interpreted where the problem lies.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Hope things are going well for you both. Keep up the good work.

Gary.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

All this H&S stuff from the CC is aload of crap. Last summer on the Edinburgh site they had outfits squeezed onto every bit of spare ground they had even if it was not designated as a pitch so stuff any min distance between units. They had camper vans pitched on the grass next to the service points and in the car park and bike park of the tent area.
Also they had up to 7 motorhomes pitched on the LNA at 6.30pm and most of them stayed over for a couple of days and they were parked with hardly any space between them It looked just like a french aire. When I queried this with the club via club together my post was removed and not answered. Remember when it was only one car per pitch because of H&S but now if you pay £2.00 it is ok. The pitch opposite us had 3 cars on it!!.I still have the photo's I took of the pitching arrangements. There were so many extra people on the site the loo blocks were heaving.
CC h&s my a**e.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Gary1944 said:


> Glen432 said:
> 
> 
> > This warden is retiring at the end of the season, sour grapes me thinks. Nothing wrong with H&S its how it is interpreted where the problem lies.
> ...


Hi Gary

Thought it was you, hope you and A are both well. Where staying open this year till 2nd Jan.

Phil


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I asked the warden this question. You can put out a roll out awning if there is room but not with sides etc.

Peter


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

My OH is ex Fire Brigade and I often used to ask how the 20ft rule only applied to Caravans and there wasn't 20ft from the awning of one pitch to the car of the other. I also couldn't understand why the back of the pitches didn't have the 20ft rule applied. It now seems that they are, and about time too.

The clubs are out to make money, pure and simple. How many of us have ever seen a fire on site? I have been camping for 30 years and never seen one.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

They are reducing the number of pitches at Baltic Warf next year!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flood*

No awning = quicker to evacuate the site when the rover floods.

Russell


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes the river has flooded several times in recent years.

Next to go will be electric hook up - just in case :wink:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Jamsieboy said:


> Yes the river has flooded several times in recent years.
> 
> Next to go will be electric hook up - just in case :wink:


No, next will be "No Tourers", as the CC converts all it's sites to Static Caravans. :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

selstrom said:


> They are reducing the number of pitches at Baltic Warf next year!


Can not think why, I would have thought spacing was ample without an awning? I've always booked a non awning pitch when staying there but when I have had the car in tow it has had to be placed on the off side.

peedee


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*CC Sites*

Re the posting from Geordie01. Last time we stayed at the CC Edinburgh site we were on the south side and had golf
balls landing on our pitch. Fortunately none hit a person or the van.
When I told a warden they said that it frequently happened.
They came from the golf course the other side of the hedge.
Did wonder if it might have been deliberate.
I wrote to the local authorities who passed my letter on to the club manager. The reply I got "well we were here before the caravan site."


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just booked a 9 day block in July at Rowntree, onljne at that! Is this because of the desertion of the site by caravans wanting awning pitches or is it because the building demolition work there has been delayed from July/August to later in the year?

Whichever, there are vacancies in July/August right now.


----------

